# Pickles 3 year old blue mitted ragdoll seeks new home at ukrcc



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Pickles is a three year old, male, blue mitted Ragdoll. We are told his vaccinations are up to date and that his coat is matt free and in good condition. Pickles has a history of urinary infections and so is on a prescription diet to minimise the risk of the infection recurring. He has recently started to spray in the home and his vet feel this is stress related, due to a toddler in the home.

Pickles is not a lap cat, but he loves to sit close to his owner and is a friendly, gentle Ragdoll.

We are seeking a child free, pet free home for Pickles. He needs a quiet home, where he can have safe outside access to a cat secure garden.

Pickles will be coming into the care of the UKRCC very shortly and once he is with us, we shall be able to assess his temperament and toileting problems.

If you feel you can give Pickles the chance of a quiet, loving home and can offer him a life long commitment, then please complete our online application form at Welcome to the UKRCC


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Pickles is coming into the care of the UKRCC at the weekend and will be cared for his foster Mum, while we seek the very best home for him.

Many thanks to his foster mum for coming to his rescue and being so willing to take him and care for him until we find his forever home.

Helen



Pickles is now in the care of the UKRCC in the very capable hands of one of our foster carers.

He is settling well into his foster home, becoming more confident as the days go by. He is a big, healthy boy. His foster Mum will be assessing him over the coming days, so we can give more info about his temperament and litter tray habits, so I will update once I have more news.

Thank you to his foster Mum for being so willing to take him and for giving up your time on Saturday. ag)



Pickles has been in foster care for a week now and is settling well. He has used his litter tray reliably and has not sprayed or toileted inappropriately in his foster pen at all. The initial signs are very positive and it would seem that in a stress free situation, away from small children and cats, Pickles much more relaxed and so uses his tray.

Whoever adopts him needs to be aware that he has a history of cystitis and that this can make the cleanest of cats spray, if they feel uncomfortable and are in pain. Also Pickles found other cats and children stressful and this exacerbated the toileting problems, but we are heopful that in the right home, Pickles will be a clean, happy boy.

If you feel you can give Pickles a home then please complete our application form and indicate your interest in him.



Pickles has been in the care of the UKRCC for over two months now. In that time, despite the history of toileting in his previous home, he has used his tray reliably and there have been no incidents of spraying or inappopriate toileting.

He is a friendly, gentle Ragdoll who is happy to be fussed and groomed.

He eats his prescription diet well and has had no unrinary tract infections since being in his foster home.

Please, if you can give Pickles a chance of a quite, child free and pet free, loving home, complete our online form and indicate your interest in him.

Thank you.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

This boy is still seeking a new home


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Please complete the online form at UKRCC Adoption Form if you are interested in him

Welcome to the UKRCC


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I just wanted to say I think the work you do is absolutly incredible. Its great.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww thanks:blush2:but I am just a volunteer the real praise has to go to Helen and Darren who set up the ukrcc. They work tirelessly to help rescue and rehome ragdolls and other pedigree cats. They never get any time off they are called day and night and will drop everything to go and get a cat if it is at risk no matter how far away it maybe so they are the ones that should be praised because with out them I dread to think of what would have happened to ragdolls and other pedigree cats that have come into the ukrccs care.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

kelly-joy said:


> Pickles has a history of urinary infections and so is on a prescription diet to minimise the risk of the infection recurring. He has recently started to spray in the home and his vet feel this is stress related, due to a toddler in the home.
> 
> Pickles is not a lap cat, but he loves to sit close to his owner and is a friendly, gentle Ragdoll. We are seeking a child free, pet free home for Pickles. He needs a quiet home, where he can have safe outside access to a cat secure garden.


Hi,

not sure if this might put anyone else's mind at rest to adopt but I adopted my lovely fluffy chap in almost identical circumstances, nearly three years ago, and the spraying etc is sorted, and his prescription diet costs are similar to a non-vet good diet.

e


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Pickles has now been re homed


----------

